# 2009 Edge 45mm Carbon Clincher Wheelset



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

In three words: Simply the BEST!

I just received my new custom built set from Edge Composites. 45mm deep DT SWISS 190F 240R with 20/24 spoke count and 1438grams. Full Carbon Clincher I might add and absolutely silent and wicked fast. I'm going to purchase a 66mm custom set next week. I can't wait to test them out on my TT bike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a set of the 68's in tubular and love them, I do lust for a shallow set as well. The shallow rims are so very light and though I don't need them they are neat.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Master,

Sweet wheels. I am glad you like them. I have a set on order and I am getting a little impatient waiting for them.

A couple guestions.... did you weigh them yourself? Does that weight include skewers and/or rimtape? Thanks.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Useless without picture.....


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Good to hear that you like the wheels. I have the same set with and 18 front on the way as we speak.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Photos? 

Lets see the goods


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*whoe makes the rim?*

Who makes the rim for the Edge 38mm?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

mtpisgah said:


> Who makes the rim for the Edge 38mm?


Who's buried in Grant's tomb?
www.edgecomposites.com


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*We're waiting.....*

Where's the pix?????


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Good to hear*

Considering these but would like to get them lighter
Industry nine might be making these with colored hubs an spokes
Don't know weight
Alchemy hubs with these rims might be good
What other set ups to get them in the 1200g range is it possible?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

i4detail said:


> Considering these but would like to get them lighter
> Industry nine might be making these with colored hubs an spokes
> Don't know weight
> Alchemy hubs with these rims might be good
> What other set ups to get them in the 1200g range is it possible?


I am building this set of wheels as we speak. total spec weight: 1,277.7 grams

EDGE COMPOSITES 38 CLINCHER FRONT RIM 
DT Swiss 190 FRONT HUB 
Sapim CX RAY BLACK BLADED SPOKES Black 
583.3 grams 

EDGE COMPOSITES 38 CLINCHER REAR RIM 
DT Swiss 190 SHIMANO REAR HUB 
Sapim CX RAY BLACK BLADED SPOKES 
694.4 grams

Add 70 grams for 45mm rims


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

i4detail said:


> Considering these but would like to get them lighter
> Industry nine might be making these with colored hubs an spokes
> Don't know weight
> Alchemy hubs with these rims might be good
> What other set ups to get them in the 1200g range is it possible?


Extralite or Tune hubs will get you in that range.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

cotocalicyclist said:


> Hi Master,
> 
> Sweet wheels. I am glad you like them. I have a set on order and I am getting a little impatient waiting for them.
> 
> A couple guestions.... did you weigh them yourself? Does that weight include skewers and/or rimtape? Thanks.


The weight is with skewers and rim tape. The wheelset actually is weighed by the person who built the wheels. I of course verified the weight myself with and without the skewers. The wheels DO NOT come with Skewers. I use some lightweight Ti skewers that only add a total of 40 grams to the wheelset. I love this wheelset. My favorite hands down. I like them better than my Zipp 303's and that's saying a lot for me.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

tyro said:


> Good to hear that you like the wheels. I have the same set with and 18 front on the way as we speak.


My wheels took 1 month to build and arrive from the time I paid for them. Well worth the weight to get what I exactly wanted.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

mtpisgah said:


> Who makes the rim for the Edge 38mm?


Edge makes their own rims. Edge Composites.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

GH-Mike said:


> Photos?
> 
> Lets see the goods


I will post a pic shortly.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am thinking of getting these rims as well but using either white ind. hubs or Tune mig/mag. 

Not sure which set to go with. Also undecided on spokes. aerolites or cx-rays? I weigh 175. What do u guys recommend? 


we need picture of those wheels.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

We weigh the same, every wheel I ride regularly has XRays, except for one rear that has Aerolites, both are great and I've had no problems with them. Most are 18 or 20 front and 24 rear. 

I like the Edge 45s too, the 38 hardly seems worth it aerowise and the 60s are too tall for my taste and needs.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Pictures of my Edge Composites 45mm Wheelset*

Sorry it took so long to get these up. I was on the road for business the past couple days. I just had a chance to post these now. They are incredible wheels. Best hands down I've ever ridden.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, great looking wheels. Good to hear they ride as nice as they look. :thumbsup: 

I am anxious to get mine.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Super looking wheels! I can't wait to get mine too.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

ROGER79 said:


> Where's the pix?????



Roger I posted the pics this morning. Sorry. Was away on a business trip Mon and Tues.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

now were talking - 

and you posted good shots.

weather you go faster or not - who cares - you will look better - glad someone has "it" in this economy.

Hope you continue to love them.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

GH-Mike said:


> now were talking -
> 
> and you posted good shots.
> 
> ...


These wheels set me back $2,550. But my thought is I'm not getting any younger and when I die, my grandsons will inherit them anyway. As for the economy, I know. We're all feeling the pain. Some more than others. But we're all being pinched one way or another.


----------



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

Any chance of seeing some pics with them on the bike?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

ryfry07 said:


> Any chance of seeing some pics with them on the bike?


Buy a set and slap them on YOUR bike. Then you can stare at them all day like I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Master2129
Nice wheels.
I saw the Edge 38mm clinchers at my LBS. I noticed voids/pits in the finish of the Edge 38mm (both clincher and tubualr), especially on the tire bed. I saw a small hole as well on the side of a rim. It looked like a worm hole in a piece of wood!
How does the finish of your wheels look


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

master2129 said:


> These wheels set me back $2,550. But my thought is I'm not getting any younger and when I die, my grandsons will inherit them anyway. As for the economy, I know. We're all feeling the pain. Some more than others. But we're all being pinched one way or another.


I have heard great things about these wheels. I am very jealous. A few questions

-Who built them? 
-How much do you weigh? I assume there is very little flex
-I do not see the 45 clinchers on the website, do you know how much the 45C rims weigh?
-Why the 240 in the back and the 190 in the front?
-Have you used other wheels with a carbon breaking surface? I have heard the Edge's breaking is very good will very little shudder.


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone had a bad experience with these wheels?
I bought a set this week due to all the great reviews of them. I discovered that when I brought them home and mounted them on my bike (which was on a work stand), the wheels were out-of-round by 2-3mm.The machining on the outer circumference is not done evenly, meaning that each side of the rim is not in the same 'round'. When I spin the wheels, each side will bob up and down in a different manner. These were ordered directly from the Edge Composites factory in Utah. They were laced up with DT Aerolites (20F, 24R), DT240s hubs. I am really disappointed. I have not had a set of wheels out of round this bad since the 1980's clinchers. I will give Edge the benefit of the doubt and will be taking them back to my LBS and try a second set. If the second is bad, I will go for Reynolds. This first set has to be a prototype or something. Either way, they should not have left the Edge factory door.
I really hope the second set lives up to the hype.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

are you sure it was the machining? could just be a poor build as you do have to balance the vertical hop of a rim.


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure if it is the machining or the build right now. I took the wheels to my LBS where I ordered/bought them from. They did not do the build, they just ordered them for me. They are however, great wheel builders themselves so they are going to check and correct any out of round/trueness. Hopefully that is all that is wrong with them.
The only other thing I did not like was the elevated brake track and how it is does not run even with the outside circumference of the wheel. It looks like it would allow the brakes to sometimes not touch the braking surface and instead just brake on the wheel above/below the brake track. I cannot verify this though as I have not ridden with the wheels yet. I get the wheels back tomorrow so I will update this post. 
The wheels are however really strong feeling when I hold them and compare them to my Zipp 404 tubulars (2008 model). On the Zipps I am able to push in on the sidewalls and they flex quite easily but wit the Edge wheels, they have very little flex. I have also been assured by Edge that if I find anything wrong with the wheels, they will rebuild them with new rims or do whatever else is necessary to make me happy. I can't say that for other wheel makers and I have had about 15 sets of wheels from various manufactures.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Recieved my Edge Composite 45c / Sapim CX Ray blk / American Classic. from Rich at Pro Wheel Builder
They are spot on true with near perfect tention all around. And they roll like nobody's business. They put my 404's & my Bora Ultras to shame. I also have a set of 38c coming later this week with a Power Tap SL+. I would highly reccomend Prowheelbuilder.com for your custom wheels.
























:thumbsup:


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

Rhauft,
Nice looking bike and wheels!
The place I ordered mine from did not actually build them. They are however correcting the build and I will pick them up today. A question though, when you spin the wheels, does the brake track run perfect to the outside circumference of the wheel?
Also, I guess yours are clinchers, when you compare them to 404's & Bora Ultras, you say they are put to shame. Please elaborate on that. I have never had Bora's but I do have a set of 2008 Zipp 404 tubualrs. My Zipps are pretty quick from a standing start for getting up to speed. 
Who did the red outline around the Edge decals/stickers? It looks great
Thanks and again Nice bike and wheels


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

wilier07 said:


> Rhauft,
> Nice looking bike and wheels!
> The place I ordered mine from did not actually build them. They are however correcting the build and I will pick them up today. A question though, when you spin the wheels, does the brake track run perfect to the outside circumference of the wheel?
> Also, I guess yours are clinchers, when you compare them to 404's & Bora Ultras, you say they are put to shame. Please elaborate on that. I have never had Bora's but I do have a set of 2008 Zipp 404 tubualrs. My Zipps are pretty quick from a standing start for getting up to speed.
> ...


Thanks for the props, wilier. The bike rolls even better than it looks too  
I think you got a funky/suspect build. I've only heard great things about Edge Composites which is why I chose them for my race & training wheels this year. I just sold my Zipp 404T's & 2 sets of Reynolds DV46 (T&C) to help pay for the upgrade. 
I expected perfection. They should be perfect, especially for the price. It's all in the wheel builders hands, a poor build will ruin the componants. If I were you, I'd raise Kane and demand a new wheelset built by someone who knows what they're doing. 
To answer your 1st question: My wheels are PERFECTLY round. When I rotate the pedals on the workstand, they spin up to warp speed with not vibration, oscalation or wabble what so ever. The new American Classic Road 205 hub is silky smooth. The carbon brake surfice is the best I've experienced. I really couldn't be more satisfied with an aero carbon clincher. 2nd Q: I did the red pinstripe with vinyl from pep boys. Good luck.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's thread from Fairwheel bikes that has my wife's custom Edge 45's. They are built with Tune hubs and DT Swiss spokes and are gorgeous.

http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6140


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

No sweat rhauft.
I sold my 2008 Zipp 404 tubulars to lessen the blow of the Edge 45mm c as well. 
I picked up my Edge's late this afternoon. They seem much, much better. All spokes were checked for proper tension and there is no longer any out of roundness to them. I will take them for a ride this weekend.
Have you had a chance to ride with your Edge's yet?
If so, how do you rate the acceleration and handling compared with the Zipp 404 T and Bora's? Thanks again

Sabre,
Those wheels look hot. Not really into pink myself, but those look great. I love the Tune hubs. I was going to go for Tune MIG/MAG myself but I have had DT Swiss 240's before and they seemed lke a good choice again.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

wilier07 said:


> No sweat rhauft.
> I sold my 2008 Zipp 404 tubulars to lessen the blow of the Edge 45mm c as well.
> I picked up my Edge's late this afternoon. They seem much, much better. All spokes were checked for proper tension and there is no longer any out of roundness to them. I will take them for a ride this weekend.
> Have you had a chance to ride with your Edge's yet?
> If so, how do you rate the acceleration and handling compared with the Zipp 404 T and Bora's? Thanks again


Happy to hear your getting it all worked out with your LBS. I think you're going to love your new hoops. I put 150 very hilly training miles on mine last weekend. 80 of that was with my team on Saturday. 8K vertical feet and some very technical descents. I won every sprint and was alway in the hunt on the climbs. They spool up better than any clincher I've ever experienced. I had a set of Reynolds DV46 Clinchers and there is no comparison. The Reynolds feel like crap in comparison. Hard to compare clincher vs tubular but all things considered, the Edge/AC/Sapim is a superior wheelset to the 404T & Bora Ultra. I'll report back after my 1st road race on them this coming Saturday at Copperopolis RR. That is a true test of wheels, wills and grit. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rhauft said:


> I did the red pinstripe with vinyl from pep boys. Good luck.


Dude,
You are the king of pinstripe! I remember your white/black Orca with the red stripe. The green on your Prince is perfect and breaks up that omnipresent red and black! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Dude,
> You are the king of pinstripe! I remember your white/black Orca with the red stripe. The green on your Prince is perfect and breaks up that omnipresent red and black! :thumbsup:


Hey Bunn, you know me, can't leave well enough alone... I'd probably pinstipe a Ferrari if I had the chance... second thought, no way in hell, I'd pinstipe a Ferrari. Maybe an Alfa Romeo though... :idea:

Btw, I miss that b&w Orca. My wife gave it to me as a present and it was stolen out in front of our favorite coffee shop... :mad5:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

rhauft said:


> Happy to hear your getting it all worked out with your LBS. I think you're going to love your new hoops. I put 150 very hilly training miles on mine last weekend. 80 of that was with my team on Saturday. 8K vertical feet and some very technical descents. I won every sprint and was alway in the hunt on the climbs. They spool up better than any clincher I've ever experienced. I had a set of Reynolds DV46 Clinchers and there is no comparison. The Reynolds feel like crap in comparison. Hard to compare clincher vs tubular but all things considered, the Edge/AC/Sapim is a superior wheelset to the 404T & Bora Ultra. I'll report back after my 1st road race on them this coming Saturday at Copperopolis RR. That is a true test of wheels, wills and grit. Cheers :thumbsup:


I agree. These wheels just work. I love my set.


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Nice bike*

I've had Zipp 404, Edge 45s, and Bora Ultras. I don't think I would ever say my Edge 45s put my Bora Ultras to shame (Zipp 404s, maybe, but mine were 2007s), but I did like the fact that the 45s were clinchers....definitely a plus. The Boras rode better, but that's probably because they were tubs. I just wish Edge would come up with some better graphics, because the current ones make the wheels look cheap. IMHO

FYI: I've since sold all three wheels, as my Mavic CCUs and Lightweights put all of them to shame. Given the price they better.

Damn those Pinarello Princes look sweet.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Recieved my Edge Composite 45c / Sapim CX Ray blk / American Classic. from Rich at Pro Wheel Builder
> They are spot on true with near perfect tention all around. And they roll like nobody's business. They put my 404's & my Bora Ultras to shame. I also have a set of 38c coming later this week with a Power Tap SL+. I would highly reccomend Prowheelbuilder.com for your custom wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful~ What kind of bars are those?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> Beautiful~ What kind of bars are those?


Thank you, EC90 Aero road bar Link


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

rhauft said:


> Thank you, EC90 Aero road bar Link


Thanks much. The hand position in the drops looks ideal for me (road bike newbie, mountain bike veteran). The drop position on my Salsa Pro Roads are too short in the ergo position, the heel of my hand and thumb/index finger area are extremely uncomfortable. Need a wider section.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I test rode a Colnago CX-1 yesterday and the store put a set of Edge tubular carbon wheels on it. I didn't get to push the bike the way I'd have liked as I was riding with another rider who had some bike issues. 

My bike is light, but this one, with the Edge wheels, was freaky light. I didn't expect much to jump out at me from the test ride due to having to keep things slower than I wanted. But a few sprints up some steep hills and then a big descent, and I could tell right away that these wheels are killer. I may have to schedule another test ride alone and really check them out...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I really love my 68s. Edge makes the best rims!


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen (or others using the 68's), do you have trouble in crosswinds with those? The sharp profile (vs. rounded/eliptical shape of Zipp 404, Hed Stinger 6) seems to me like they'd stall out in a heavy crosswind.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> Zen (or others using the 68's), do you have trouble in crosswinds with those? The sharp profile (vs. rounded/eliptical shape of Zipp 404, Hed Stinger 6) seems to me like they'd stall out in a heavy crosswind.


I live in Boulder where the wind get very high. I often find myself in 40+mph. The 68s are not as bad as I would have thought. I must admit that I am 190lbs so that is part of it. Regardless I am not afraid to take them out on windy days. I have never had a scary experience on them. The only thing that I notice is I do have to fight them a bit in cross winds. To be honest though I still take them out in all conditions because the weathervane factor is minor.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*apples to oranges*



Wines of WA said:


> Zen (or others using the 68's), do you have trouble in crosswinds with those? The sharp profile (vs. rounded/eliptical shape of Zipp 404, Hed Stinger 6) seems to me like they'd stall out in a heavy crosswind.


You cannot compare a 54mm Zipp 404 to a 68mm Edge. I own 3 sets of Edge wheels; 38C, 45C & 68C. Living in the SF Bay area, I too deal with the elements year round. Bottom line is that the higher the aero profile rim, the more you will deal with crosswind issues. I use my 68C's primarily on my tt bike and utilize the 45C & 38C's on my road bike. I use the 68C's instead of a rear disc which would have even greater crosswind issues. In optimum conditions, the 68C is an amazingly fast wheel. It's nice to have choices but if I had to choose one wheel to do it all, I'd choose the 45C's for there light weight and over-all ride-ability


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

how is the braking performance with these in the wet and dry, any rim wear issues?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

alias33 said:


> how is the braking performance with these in the wet and dry, any rim wear issues?


I ride mine in Boulder, CO in all conditions. They work just fine. If you get a good pair of brake pads... Reynolds/Swissstops braking is a non-issue. I have never felt uncomfortable with my stopping power on Edge rims.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

alias33 said:


> how is the braking performance with these in the wet and dry, any rim wear issues?


Living & training in the hills surounding San Francisco, brake performance is always an issue. No issues here with Swisstop pads. Noticably better braking performance than my Zipps, Reynolds and Boras. Not claiming they perform as well as alloy but better than other carbon brake tracks. Just a matter of adjustment to slightly longer stopping distances.


----------

